# Mudguards on fixed



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2007)

So reading a few posts on here and elsewhere using mudguards on fixed can be a problem removing the rear wheel is this still the case ? Or is it more to do with the type of frame and clearances ?


----------



## peejay78 (6 Oct 2007)

it's to do with the rear dropouts. if you have track ends (rear facing) the wheel comes out backwards, not forwards. hence difficulty - mudguards need to come off first.

to be honest though, if you haev trackends, it's probably unlikely you can squeeze mudguards on, or have the bosses to attach them.

hence race blades tend to be good option, combined with bombproof tyres, i.e conti gatorz, bonti hardcase, etc...


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2007)

I was thinking that might be the case, maybe be better with a rear rack for some protection if it could be fitted. Whilst mudguards are good for keeping you drier they don`t half look rubbish


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2007)

There are a lot of fixed-bikes out there with full guards though...many bought Pompinos for large clearances + Guards. Fixed are great winter bikes and guards are an obvious addition.
Some guards I believe have quick release mechs which aids this. The rear wheel only needs to move back an inch or so, but it still seems fiddley.

Look at the Salsa casserole, this has old-fashioned horizontal drop-outs and can be used geared or fixed +/- full guards...seems more sensible to me, but...track-ends are more fashionable.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2007)

if money was no object it wouldn`t be an issue nor self building but as it is i`m limited by A) £500 and  Halfords cycle2work, so it looks like race blades if required. I suppose how many punctures do have  i`ve had 2 on the way home before


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Oct 2007)

I put raceblades on mine and it works a treat.....


----------



## Green Teeth (6 Oct 2007)

I have put mudguards (and a rack) on my Pompino. At the recommendation of someone or other on a forum I used SKS quick-release clips for the back as well as the front, so you can just pop it out of the way if you need to take the wheel out.

You can buy the clips on their own from SJS Cycles.

I find the mudguards essential for winter commuting, I just wish someone would invent a silent variety.

GT


----------



## hubgearfreak (6 Oct 2007)

MrGrumpy said:


> Whilst mudguards ................they don`t half look rubbish



look better than a streak of dogshit up your back IMHO


----------



## peejay78 (6 Oct 2007)

agreed.

i use race blades, pop on, and off.


----------



## GrahamG (8 Oct 2007)

The track ends advantage is the chain tensioners - I'm sold since chain tension on my horizontal dropouts is a right pain in the arse compared to the old pompino!


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (10 Oct 2007)

GrahamG said:


> The track ends advantage is the chain tensioners - I'm sold since chain tension on my horizontal dropouts is a right pain in the arse compared to the old pompino!



Try and get some old 'cyclo' chaintensioners for forward facing dropouts like these 






As for mudguards, use the SKS front fixings on the rear as mentioned


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Oct 2007)

_As for mudguards, use the SKS front fixings on the rear as mentioned_

you`ve lost me where was this mentioned ?


----------



## GrahamG (11 Oct 2007)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> Try and get some old 'cyclo' chaintensioners for forward facing dropouts like these
> 
> As for mudguards, use the SKS front fixings on the rear as mentioned



Thanks for the tip - are these rockinghorse doo doo or is it quite reasonable to assume they come up on ebay every now and again?


----------



## Green Teeth (11 Oct 2007)

MrGrumpy said:


> _As for mudguards, use the SKS front fixings on the rear as mentioned_
> 
> you`ve lost me where was this mentioned ?



In my post above, to recap: use SKS QR front mudguard fixings on the rear too. Buy from SJS cycles as they will supply them on their own, albeit charging you more in postage than the things cost themselves.

When you need to remove rear wheel, pop mudguard stays out and remove wheel without hindrance. Voila.

GT


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (11 Oct 2007)

> _As for mudguards, use the SKS front fixings on the rear as mentioned_
> 
> you`ve lost me where was this mentioned ?


It was a couple of posts above, see below 



Green Teeth said:


> I have put mudguards (and a rack) on my Pompino. At the recommendation of someone or other on a forum I used SKS quick-release clips for the back as well as the front, so you can just pop it out of the way if you need to take the wheel out.
> 
> You can buy the clips on their own from SJS Cycles.
> 
> ...



The cyclo chaintugs are rare I usually pay between £1 and £5 a pair at bike jumbles when I find them, they go for ridiculous money on E-bay, I keep meaning to try and make some, below is the other view.




Incidentley for using them on Goldtech hubs I drill out the inner face of the tug to fit over the axle end.


----------



## GrahamG (12 Oct 2007)

Thanks - I'll keep my eye out!


----------



## romans (19 Jan 2008)

Raceblades are greeet! Use one set on all my bikes as swopping over takes seconds with the rubber straps.


----------

